# Show Results.



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello,
This is sort of random, but I would simply like ypur opinions. 
I went to a show last weekend and here are my results...
Leadline - 2nd
Leadline Trail - 1st
Leadline Simon Says - 1st
Leadline Champions
Open Walk/Jog Western Equitation Green Horse - 1st
Open W/J Western Pleasure Gr. Horse - 1st
Open W/J Western Command Gr. Horse - 1st
Open W/J Western Champion
Beginner Cloverleaf - 4th
Beginner Dash - 5th
Beginner Figure 8 - 2nd
Beginner Stake in a Barrel - 4th
Beginner Poles - 7th

I love my pony no matter what place she gets and I am not asking you to judge my pony. I just want to here what you have to say. Iam not looking for attention either, I just want to hear out you guys!

I will always love and be proud of her <3 

Thank you!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm not really sure what you are asking. I am assuming that you had a child ride in lead-line, did you ride in the open and beginner division?

It sounds like you had a great day in pleasure....


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not asking anything really. Yes, that exactly


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Good job! I'm glad you had fun.


----------



## iamanequestrian (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

